

Boycott Docker - Spiritus
http://www.boycottdocker.org

======
smt88
A lot of the info here is straight-up wrong. The author is misinformed about
so much that it's hard to take his/her argument seriously.

~~~
fynnu_guy
could you be more specific? what exactly is he misinformed about?

~~~
smt88
I'll pull out only one because I don't care much about making this argument:

> _OS running Docker becomes DockerOS. It is not UNIX-like OS. All you default
> standard commands like ps, ls, find, netstat, sockstat, tail and similar are
> useless here. You have to learn all that bunch of yet another new commands
> with totally different behaviour._

Those commands work fine. You just have to connect to the Docker container in
some cases. In others, the output is different, but what's what you
want/expect.

The main issue with this site is not the factual inaccuracies, but that the
author doesn't understand what Docker can/should be used for. It's not a drop-
in replacement for VMs. It's not for people who can't use the latest kernel or
their choice of OS. It's also not for non-Linux (production) machines.

I understand what Docker is and isn't, and I use it accordingly. Everyone
should understand their tools and make a decision for themselves.

As a frontend container management, Docker is amazing. As a replacement for
VMs, it's sometimes much better and sometimes much worse.

~~~
fynnu_guy
so, what is Docker then? I ask you since you understand.

~~~
smt88
As far as I've used it (which is just Docker, not the other tools in their
ecosystem): it's a mostly-baked, not-very-secure way to reliably, repeatably
deploy multiple code bases to a single host.

I use it for development, instead of Vagrant or something. Since Docker runs
my existing setup scripts, I can still have a close-enough production server
set up in a few minutes.

The holy grail is to be able to use Docker for production, but I'm just not
there yet. I haven't done enough research into various security practices, and
what I've seen so far is not reassuring.

It's still early in Docker's lifecycle, so I'm not worried about the parts
that aren't 100% complete.

~~~
fynnu_guy
thanks for the answer!

------
Xion345
You might want to add this blog post : [https://t37.net/is-docker-ready-for-
production-feedbacks-of-...](https://t37.net/is-docker-ready-for-production-
feedbacks-of-a-2-weeks-hands-on.html) to your see also section.

